# ASUS Announces ROG SWIFT PG278Q G-SYNC Gaming Monitor



## Cristian_25H (Jan 6, 2014)

ASUS today announced the ROG SWIFT PG278Q. The SWIFT PG278Q features a 27-inch WQHD (2560 x 1440) resolution, fast 120+ Hz refresh rate, 1 ms response time, full range ergonomic adjustments, ASUS GamePlus and NVIDIA G-SYNC technologies that are designed to deliver the ultimate gaming experience. 

*Experience Immersive Gaming and Outstanding Visuals*
Say goodbye to motion blur and lag with 120+ Hz refresh rate and 1 ms response times for a competitive advantage in all your games thanks to smoother gameplay and on-screen responsiveness. The ROG SWIFT PG278Q also features GamePlus, an exclusive ASUS feature.



 



GamePlus is an OSD overlay that enables crosshair and timer functions to be displayed on the monitor. Gamers can select from four different crosshair types to suit the gaming environment, while the timer function allows players to track elapsed time in real-time strategy games. These tools allow gamers to practice and improve their gaming skills.

The ROG SWIFT PG278Q provides an array of options that include DisplayPort 1.2 for native WQHD output, dual USB 3.0 ports, VESA wall mount capability and a versatile stand with full tilt, swivel, pivot, and height adjustment for an ideal viewing position while playing the latest game title.

The smart cable management feature rids your desktop of tangled wires, while the super narrow 6 mm bezel ensures the ROG SWIFT PG278Q is an ideal choice for seamless multi-display gaming setups. Another nod to gamers and improving the user experience is a 5-way joystick that allows the user to easily navigate the OSD and make quick monitor adjustments.

*The World's First and Fastest WQHD Monitor powered by NVIDIA G-SYNC*
The ROG SWIFT PG278Q is also the world's first WQHD monitor powered by NVIDIA G-SYNC technology. NVIDIA G-SYNC, a breakthrough in display technology, synchronizes the display's refresh rates to the GPU. The ROG SWIFT PG278Q eliminates screen tearing, minimizes stutter and input lag to deliver the smoothest gaming experience possible. With G-SYNC technology objects look sharper and more vibrant, while gameplay is more fluid and responsive.

*SPECIFICATIONS*
*ROG SWIFT PG278Q*

Display: 27-inch WQHD 2560 x 1440 (16:9)
Narrow 6 mm bezel designed for multi-monitor setups
Pixel Pitch: 0.233 mm
Brightness: 350 cd/m²
Display Colors: 16.7M
Refresh Rate: Over 120 Hz
Response Time: 1 ms (GTG)
Connectivity: 1 x DisplayPort 1.2, 2 x USB 3.0 ports
Stand Adjustments: tilt (+20° ~ -5°), swivel (+60° ~ -60°), pivot (90° clockwise), height adjustment (0 ~ 120 mm)
VESA-wall mountable (100 x 100 mm)
Special ASUS Features: GamePlus and 5-way joystick OSD navigation

*AVAILABILITY*
Pricing: $799 USD
Availability: Beginning Q2 (Asian Pacific, European and North America markets)

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## JDG1980 (Jan 6, 2014)

Is this the first 2560x1440 monitor that officially supports 120Hz?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jan 6, 2014)

This is great news, these 1440P G-Sync monitors can't come soon enough!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 6, 2014)

If this monitor is not IPS I will be very angry, $799 is awful price for TN, even with all features (1440p and G-Sync)


----------



## Sabishii Hito (Jan 6, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> If this monitor is not IPS I will be very angry, $799 is awful price for TN, even with all features (1440p and G-Sync)



Googling around, it seems like it really is a TN panel.  Epic fail on Asus' part.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jan 6, 2014)

Sabishii Hito said:


> Googling around, it seems like it really is a TN panel.  Epic fail on Asus' part.



That's speculation though, as it stands there are no TN based 1440p+ panels and there never has been.

Fingers crossed it isn't.


----------



## badsykes (Jan 6, 2014)

The fastest iPS i know of is 3.4ms and is the newest Eizo Gaming monitor

http://www.eizo.com/global/products/foris/fs2333/

Unfortunetly it doesn't support G-sync..Also G-sync is limited to Nvidia users only.

1ms IPS is still in future ... The chances the Asus would be a TN are around 90% unless that WHQD is something very new that i don't know of...


----------



## Xzibit (Jan 6, 2014)

Fluffmeister said:


> That's speculation though, as it stands there are no TN based 1440p+ panels and there never has been.
> 
> Fingers crossed it isn't.




Its a TN panel



> *PC Perspective*
> 
> Another G-Sync panel has been announced at CES. This one is not a standard 1080p panel, which is promising, rather a bump in resolution to WQHD 2560x1440 while still reaching "120+ Hz". *It is still based on TN pixels but the resolution is different so at least that is progress*.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jan 6, 2014)

So a brand new TN panel then, progress finally.

Can't wait.


----------



## BorisDG (Jan 6, 2014)

800$ for TN panel and useless G-Sync feature that gives you no advantage is just ridiculous.


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 6, 2014)

badsykes said:


> The fastest iPS i know of is 3.4ms and is the newest Eizo Gaming monitor
> 
> http://www.eizo.com/global/products/foris/fs2333/
> 
> ...


I own it and its a marketing gimik sadly. Unless you ignore that super heavy overshooting with blue tint all over the place.. 
Im using standard overdrive now, which is still very very fast for a IPS. 



btw AMD introduced FreeSync @ CES, apparently possible on any LCD that uses VBLANK, talk about nv getting ownd there 
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7641/amd-demonstrates-freesync-free-gsync-alternative-at-ces-2014


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jan 7, 2014)

FreeSync! Nice one AMD, does that mean I can pick a new monitor and they buy it for me?


----------



## silapakorn (Jan 7, 2014)

This is a big nope for me. Once you use a 120hz monitor, you would want to aim for 120fps because 60fps won't look as smooth as it should be anymore. Gaming at ultra setting, 1440p and hope for 120fps is nearly impossible nowadays, so I think I will stick with my 1080p, 120hz, 27-inch Samsung for a while.


----------



## ffaears (Jan 7, 2014)

sad no HDMI why i need HDMI because i need play XBOX 360 AND PS3 FOR HDMI
Displayport for PC to daam sad


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 7, 2014)

IPS user here, unless you put them side by side, I don't think I will be able to tell the difference between a budget IPS and a good TN. I am pretty sure quite a few will, but this monitor is targeted at people who are willing to sacrifice a little colour gamut for smoother gameplay.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 7, 2014)

silapakorn said:


> This is a big nope for me. Once you use a 120hz monitor, you would want to aim for 120fps because 60fps won't look as smooth as it should be anymore. Gaming at ultra setting, 1440p and hope for 120fps is nearly impossible nowadays, so I think I will stick with my 1080p, 120hz, 27-inch Samsung for a while.


 SLI 780s or CF 290s could do it pretty easily.


----------



## EpicShweetness (Jan 7, 2014)

All this negativity towards TN damn! It's not as good at color reproduction, and the viewing angles are not that good. You know what you are gonna seriously notice with this monitor though? The fluidity, and sharpness (resolution) and in a game moving as rapidly as it is your gonna notice that more then the color, and the fact you can't play with your monitor sideways.

I want this thing, and I'm willing to go green for it, and for me to say that is huge. I openly and willing take the "inferior" technology from AMD just because of how much I love them.


----------



## xenocide (Jan 7, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> btw AMD introduced FreeSync @ CES, apparently possible on any LCD that uses VBLANK, talk about nv getting ownd there
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7641/amd-demonstrates-freesync-free-gsync-alternative-at-ces-2014


 
Did you actually read the details on it?



> The GPU’s display engine needs to support it, as do the panel and display hardware itself. If all of the components support this spec however, then you can get what appears to be the equivalent of G-Sync without any extra hardware.


 
How is it really that different?  For G-Sync you need a G-Sync enabled monitor and an Nvidia Graphics Card.  For FreeSync you need a new Laptop with a panel which supports FreeSync, an AMD GPU, and a game that is coded correctly to work with the feature.  That sounds infinitely more restrictive...

EDIT:  Also, a lot of people are pointing out that it would suffer greatly from frame rate fluctuations.  The only way it works flawlessly is if the frame rate is a constant, Gsync is designed to handle fluctuating frame rates specifically, hence the need for extra hardware.


----------



## Xzibit (Jan 7, 2014)

xenocide said:


> Did you actually read the details on it?
> 
> 
> 
> How is it really that different?  For G-Sync you need a G-Sync enabled monitor and an Nvidia Graphics Card.  For FreeSync you need a new Laptop with a panel which supports FreeSync, an AMD GPU, and a game that is coded correctly to work with the feature.  That sounds infinitely more restrictive...



You must not know what G-Sync is doing then.



> Anandtech - NVIDIA G-Sync Review
> 
> G-Sync works by manipulating the display’s VBLANK (vertical blanking interval). VBLANK is the period of time between the display rasterizing the last line of the current frame and drawing the first line of the next frame. It’s called an interval because during this period of time no screen updates happen, the display remains static displaying the current frame before drawing the next one. VBLANK is a remnant of the CRT days where it was necessary to give the CRTs time to begin scanning at the top of the display once again. The interval remains today in LCD flat panels, although it’s technically unnecessary. The G-Sync module inside the display modifies VBLANK to cause the display to hold the present frame until the GPU is ready to deliver a new one.
> 
> With a G-Sync enabled display, when the monitor is done drawing the current frame it waits until the GPU has another one ready for display before starting the next draw process. The delay is controlled purely by playing with the VBLANK interval.



The big difference is the G-Sync module is acting as screen buffer at +$150 price tag. G-Sync doesn't work in 2D or windowed 3D.

VBlank manipulation is driver oriented so either one is capable of doing it and have been.


----------



## Kronvict (Jan 7, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> If this monitor is not IPS I will be very angry, $799 is awful price for TN, even with all features (1440p and G-Sync)



Not all TN’s are made the same: the premium panel used in the PG278Q is of _very high quality. _IPS panels (and their derivatives like PVA/MVA etc) are not suitable for a multitude of reasons: 1) the response rate is simply not fast enough to react to the active change in refresh rate and 2) They cannot _reliably_ achieve >60Hz without significantly affecting the quality of the image. IGZO technology (and LTPS – low temperature polysilicon – likewise) – yields 100′s of times faster electron mobility versus standard amorphous silicon panels – and thus can provide a response rate comparable to TN (up to 60Hz currently), but, however desirable this technology is, it is still currently cost prohibitively for many PC gaming enthusiasts in 2014, which is why ROG has used a better price/performance, high quality TN panel.



ffaears said:


> sad no HDMI why i need HDMI because i need play XBOX 360 AND PS3 FOR HDMI
> Displayport for PC to daam sad



Why would you use this specific monitor for console gaming when it's intended purpose is pc gaming with g-sync? Nvidia’s G-Sync input currently requires DisplayPort in order to function, which is why it is the only input available.


----------



## xenocide (Jan 7, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> The big difference is the G-Sync module is acting as screen buffer at +$150 price tag. G-Sync doesn't work in 2D or windowed 3D.
> 
> VBlank manipulation is driver oriented so either one is capable of doing it and have been.


 
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1800427



> GSync is "GPU drives VBI," whereas FreeSync is "driver speculates VBI." The outcome can be close, but one is superior than the other.
> 
> FreeSync uses variable VBI, meaning the driver needs to setup the proper VBI for the next frame, therefore requires the driver to predict the future.
> 
> ...


 
I am terrible at words, here's what I was getting at.  And I know it won't work in Windowed 3D (not sure about 2D) because you're essentially trying to synchronize two completely different sets of frames.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jan 7, 2014)

ffaears said:


> sad no HDMI why i need HDMI because i need play XBOX 360 AND PS3 FOR HDMI
> Displayport for PC to daam sad


Ever heard of adapters and converters dude??


----------



## Solidstate89 (Jan 7, 2014)

EpicShweetness said:


> All this negativity towards TN damn! It's not as good at color reproduction, and the viewing angles are not that good. You know what you are gonna seriously notice with this monitor though? The fluidity, and sharpness (resolution) and in a game moving as rapidly as it is your gonna notice that more then the color, and the fact you can't play with your monitor sideways.
> 
> I want this thing, and I'm willing to go green for it, and for me to say that is huge. I openly and willing take the "inferior" technology from AMD just because of how much I love them.


The problem with a 27" TN monitor, is that even if you're looking at the monitor straight on, you'll still get color wash-out along the edges because TN has such garbage viewing angles. It's less of a problem on a smaller monitor where you can just adjust how you're looking at the monitor, but it's an issue with a 27" or larger monitor that uses a TN panel because it'll having viewing angle issues no matter how straight-on you view it.


----------



## BigMack70 (Jan 7, 2014)

TN panel = fail

Whatever happened to that 39" 4k screen they teased last June?

ASUS I am disappointed in you


----------



## Slizzo (Jan 7, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> IPS user here, unless you put them side by side, I don't think I will be able to tell the difference between a budget IPS and a good TN. I am pretty sure quite a few will, but this monitor is targeted at people who are willing to sacrifice a little colour gamut for smoother gameplay.



I have a high end TN next to a PLS, I can definitely and readily tell the difference.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 8, 2014)

Slizzo said:


> I have a high end TN next to a PLS, I can definitely and readily tell the difference.



I am pretty sure PLS is one of the better variants of IPS, and you obviously put them side by side when comparing


----------



## Kronvict (Jan 9, 2014)

The debate about TN vs IPS/PLS will go on for a good while but at the end of the day its all about personal preference. I currently use a Dell U2713HM but will get the PG278Q because its everything i have been wanting in a monitor especially since i play alot of FPSs and want that smooth 120hz gameplay at 1440p. I don't wanna deal with overclocking korean panels as well. That's just my preference.


----------



## Slizzo (Jan 9, 2014)

Kronvict said:


> The debate about TN vs IPS/PLS will go on for a good while but at the end of the day its all about personal preference. I currently use a Dell U2713HM but will get the PG278Q because its everything i have been wanting in a monitor especially since i play alot of FPSs and want that smooth 120hz gameplay at 1440p. I don't wanna deal with overclocking korean panels as well. That's just my preference.



Just want to say there isn't much to "deal with" when overclocking a Korean panel. Set a refresh rate in a custom resolution, and see if it works. I was able to do 120Hz for a week on my PLS, but had to pop it down to 96Hz because the monitor was producing artifacts at 120Hz.


----------



## Kronvict (Jan 9, 2014)

What i meant in "Deal with" was not only the actual overclocking itself but I'd rather deal with color shift than possible severe backlight bleed, dead pixels and questionable build quality with a korean panel. I would rather have a guaranteed 120hz+ without any loss of visual quality or artifacting usually entailed with ocing these korean panels.


----------



## Asmodian (Jan 18, 2014)

I will probably buy this monitor but I will curse it being TN too. 

I have 3x ~120Hz Korean 2560x1440 IPS monitors now but they do have their own issues.


----------



## redeye (Feb 4, 2014)

i have the asus vg278h (the previous 27" 120hz gaming monitor 1080p) the panel is TN, but it is high quality...
i don't notice disadvantages of the TN panel on the 278h... (meaning i don't notice the brightness changing with a minor change in head position, that cheap/standard TN panels have)  
maybe it is because the panel is 27" and the resolution is 1080p so that the pixel are big, thus the brightness does not change as much...


----------

